# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  Vantablack, blackest substance, Surrey NanoSystems Ltd, Newhaven, East Sussex, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Surrey NanoSystems Ltd

Home page - surreynanosystems.com/vantablack

Vantablack on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Three shades of black

Published on Feb 1, 2016




> Right to left demonstrating three shades of black. First is matte black paint, middle is the previous best available black for space applications. Left is Vantablack. They are being illuminated with a superbright, white light LED cluster.

----------


## Airicist

Big wrinkles

Published on Feb 29, 2016




> Here is an example of a very wrinkled aluminium foil coated with Vantablack. We purposely shot this on an iPhone 5s and used no edits. it's exactly as you see it on the screen!

----------


## Airicist

Blacker than original Vantablack!

Published on Mar 4, 2016




> This is a new development of the Vantablack process (just out of the reactor and after reflectance testing). It's resulted in a coating so black that our spectrometers can't measure it! Even running a high power laser pointer across it hardly reflects anything back to the viewer.
> 
> We have never before made a material so 'black' that we can't measure it on our UV-VIS or MID-IR spectrometers. Watch this channel to see where it leads!

----------

